# John Deere LT155 tractor ignition question...



## noddaz

I have a JD LT155 lawn tractor that was given to my son by one of his friends. The PO had started stripping the tractor down to use as a go-cart. The mower deck and attaching parts are long gone. PO lost interest in playing with this tractor and that is how I happen to have it. Now to the question. It cranks over but does not start. Plugged in a test spark plug with ground lead and it has no spark. I bypassed the seat switch. No spark. Found some sort of switch by the linkage at the rear axle. Unplugged it, no spark. Bypassed it, no spark. (Interestingly this switch when tested with a continuity tester had continuity in all positions...) Found a two pole switch that was activated by the brake pedal. One side of the switch has continuity when released, the other side of the switch has continuity when depressed. I see a set of 4 relays below the battery. Haven't tested those yet. So on to my question.
Where on the ignition can I hook a jumper wire to see if the engine runs. Would it be the white wire that goes to the ignition module?
Thanks for help with this.


----------



## 30yearTech

You just need to disconnect the white wire that goes to the ignition module. The module needs this circuit to be open in order to generate a spark, to kill short this wire to engine ground.


----------



## noddaz

*Thank you!*

Thank you very much.

I had this very thought late yesterday, after staring at the wiring diagram for a while.
I will try this to see if I have spark... And I will hook a switch to the wire and hook the end of the wire to ground so I can turn it off when (if?) I get it to start...

Thanks again.

Scott


----------

